# Deer ribs



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have seen and heard that everyone I know makes burger out of the rib meat. Can you prepare the ribs like you would beef or pork? A rack of deer ribs sounds interesting.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

they are the BOMB!!! eveyone USED to cut them for burger...now they give them to me and come a runnin' when i make them!! when butchering leave as much "good" meat on them and get rid of most-not all the fat...par-boil and marinate , then bake at 325 for 1 1/2hrs covered, basting a few times with bbq sauce remove cover and reduce heat to 250 and bake till the are shrinking away from the bone, YOU WONT CUT THEM FOR BURGER EVER AGAIN!!! 

PS> they can be slightly greasy but that is what makes them soooo juicy and tender!! ENJOY!!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I have made them a couple of times. 

The ones I made were very fatty to start with, so I boiled them in water for about an hour then let them cool to handle. Scraped off all the remaining fat with a knife and put them on the grill. They turned out pretty good but not real meaty.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Look at this....

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1627,152177-231202,00.html

Happy eating.

Bill


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

you gotto make sure to get that white looking fat off of them it is like eating candle wax.........................YUCK !!! if you get the fat off they are pretty good eating............not much meat on them though !!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That white stuff is tallow. Can be used for lamp oil once it is rendered. several "downhome" uses. Old technology stuff.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Now to just get the deer. Thanks guys.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i cut mine into single ribs, smoke them and feed them to the dog


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Im surprised anyone messes with them. They have so little meat on them!


----------

